

The Cloud Service I have been using just dissappeared - mstrem
http://livedrive.com/

======
deftnerd
I was looking through ICANN notices [1] earlier today in the context of
research on setting up my own domain registrar.

The ICANN rules are pretty strict. If someone reports that a WHOIS entry has
false information to ICANN, ICANN requires the domain registrar to verify the
information within 14 days or suspend the account.

I'm guessing that livedrive.com had out-of-date contact information and they
didn't get the notice from the registrar.

It's like with web hosting. If there are problems with billing and they can't
contact you, disabling the account is sometimes the only way to get the user
to contact support

[1]
[http://www.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/notices](http://www.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/notices)

------
mstrem
For some context - I hope they just have forgotten to renew their domain
(which is still very bad). The client software does not connect either though
- and they do no answer the phone.

------
izzythemachine
It looks like it's up and running to me.

